# bbc3 doco women is giving birth live on tele



## Steff (Sep 14, 2010)

Abit late i know but some women on bbc3 right now is doing an hour long show where she decided to give birth live.its called Cherry gives birth.


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Abit late i know but some women on bbc3 right now is doing an hour long show where she decided to give birth live.its called Cherry gives birth.



 no one wants to see that lol...good one for the idea of how to get teenagers aware of contraception though...

Bernie xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> no one wants to see that lol...good one for the idea of how to get teenagers aware of contraception though...
> 
> Bernie xx



some 14 yr old girl just said you cant help getting pregnant, er ok!

well ok in some circumstances thats true.


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh dear...they may think twice when they are told its like pulling your top lip over your head hahahaha...erherm sorry, don't want to scare anyone


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Oh dear...they may think twice when they are told its like pulling your top lip over your head hahahaha...erherm sorry, don't want to scare anyone



lol well this gal is having a second now at 16


----------

